# Freehand: Text vektorisieren & biegen



## chrismaster (11. März 2004)

*Hreehand: Text vektorisieren & biegen*

Hi,
diese Frage wurde bestimmt schon öfter gestellt, ich habe leider keine passende Antwort gefunden: Sorry

Ich arbeite mit Freehand 11 und möchte einen Text vektorisieren, den ich für einen Flockdurck benötige. Der Text soll später in Form eines Halbkreises als Vektorgrafik entstehen.
Wie gehe ich vor?

Vielen Dank und gruß

chris.master


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. März 2004)

Menü -> Text -> In Pfade umwandeln


----------



## rillz (14. März 2004)

ich glaube er wollte wissen wie man den text biegt, nicht wie man ihn vektorisiert...

danach such ich nämlich auch 
allerdings arbeite ich mit corel draw 10, nicht mit freehand....

also nochmal kurz:
wie kann man in corel draw text in form eines bogens krümmen?

dangeee schonmal


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. März 2004)

Da im Falle von Krümmen - bei Freehand Umhüllung - der Text und die Buchstaben slebs gekrümmt werden, ist es sinnvoller und optisch eleganter mit Textfluss am Pfad zu arbeiten:

Kreis / Bogen erstellen

Text erstellen

Beides auswählen

Menü -> Text  -> Text mit Pfad verbinden

Für Corel habe ich keine Idee !


----------

